# SG Grass Cut vendors



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

How many are grass cut vendors for SG, I currently do PP for them and they asked me to help out with GC for my area, 100 yards, I debating weather or not to try it out. I would have to hire more help and equipment to handle an additional 100 yrds.

At first I was not interested until they upted the base pay on the cuts. How many yards can youir crews do in a days time.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

How many depends on may factors...

How far apart are they? 
How big are they? 
How motivated are the workers? 
What type of equipment? Walk behinds vs commercial riding ZTRs will make a big difference. 

I usually shoot for about 12 per day as an average. Some days I get 8 and some days I get 18.


----------



## Mills (Dec 6, 2012)

We usually average 20-25 yards a day except for one day which consist of the larger yards and the bid approval yards. We only do 7 that day. It's me and a helper using two commercial zero turns. I take pictures while he trims and edges.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

I expect 1 crew to cut at least 15 per day. You just need the equipment to handle that. We run Kubota ztr mowers.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

I do 13-15 a day solo.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Lucky to get 6-8 a day here, All 1 acre and 50-60 miles apart.....


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

bigheaded said:


> How many are grass cut vendors for SG, I currently do PP for them and they asked me to help out with GC for my area, 100 yards, I debating weather or not to try it out. I would have to hire more help and equipment to handle an additional 100 yrds.
> 
> At first I was not interested until they upted the base pay on the cuts. How many yards can youir crews do in a days time.


What about the 57 photos they want at each property.
The pictures take longer than the work.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Twelve per day average. We do 30-35 photos per cut as we do with any customer.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I do 13-15 solo and 12-25 with a helper. A lot depends on location of properties between each other and traffic. Most of the time I avg. 2.5-3 cuts per hours ztr 
Mowers will allow quicker cutting times.:thumbup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

it's not the grass cuts it's the damm condition photos that slow you down


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

With P&P it's only a $30 flat rate regardless of size. I stopped doing P&P lawns and just went back to REO because of the pricing. There isn't any profit margin.


----------



## Mills (Dec 6, 2012)

For p&p it pays 
0-10,000 60 initial 45 recut
10,000-15,000 75 & 50
15,000-25000 80 & 60
25,000-35000 90 & 70
35,000- 1 acre 105 & 85
The grass cut only vendors get the negotiated price up to one acre, which is usually $30.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Mills said:


> For p&p it pays
> 0-10,000 60 initial 45 recut
> 10,000-15,000 75 & 50
> 15,000-25000 80 & 60
> ...


is that after there discount?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Before. Sg is actually getting higher but they cut their p&p pricing this year too


----------

